# My small, first layout (japan n-scale)



## d3boy2002 (Nov 19, 2014)

This is my first layout, n scale, somewhere in japan during spring time. Nothing special, but hopefully someone out there will like the step-by-step photos!









General plan, I don't have a plan...









I had a bridge so I decided to make a place where I could use it!









Watered down for a more hill-like effect.









Plaster+paper covered. It will look better with grass, hopefully!









Added some random hills. Soon to be the fun part!


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the pics. Keep them coming as you progress.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking good. You could just have dropped the baseboard at the the bridge instead of building it up.
Is that a foam slab you're using?


----------

